# Am I the most dangerous man in London?



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

This might take a little explaining so bear with me. I am creator of The Way Of The Question Mark (A.K.A. The Way Of The Hadou) and have 22 years martial arts experience. Also I am diagnosed with the mental illness known as Paranoid Schizophrenia and I was given this label by A doctor over 12 years ago. I dont agree with this diagnosis and have a different take on what has been going on with me. I have spent the last twelve years in and out of mental asylums and the total amount of time I have spent locked away from society is 6 years. According to Psychiatrict Chief consultant Doctor Raj Dar (Not sure of second name spelling) of Tarn Ward, Oxleas House, Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Woolwich I am and quote "The most dangerous man in London" I believe that without this professional clincical opinion of me my 22 years martial arts training would obviously make me somewhat dangerous but the 22 years training combined with this diagnosis (Which I dont agree with) would make me even more dangerous.....Lets not even mention the statement the doctor made about me as this just adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2013)

No, you aren't the most dangerous man in London, especially around that area, the Woolwich Massive are dangerous, Lee Murray is dangerous (though out of the country at the moment) Dave Courtney is dangerous as are most of his associates. 
What did you want to do with this dangerousness?


----------



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

I dont want to anything with my so called "Dangerousness" except defend myself in any combat situation that may arise which as a general rule I avoid because I know the extent of my abilties and the damage that I can cause when I do switch which is not very often these days. All Im after is hopefully a quiet life after these last 12 years (of virtual hell) maybe make a few friends here and have discussions about my style and other styles that are out there and generaly have a bit of a laugh and a joke. I have heard of all the individuals you have mentioned and agree they have dangerous reputations and are potentialy more dangerous than me but then Ive never shot anyone or killed anyone (to my recollection (I Hope.....)) but then Im not going to rank these individuals in levels of dangerousness against myself as that would only cause trouble. Im just happy to be out in the free world and not locked away in some mental asylum somewhere.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 18, 2013)

I recall you having a fairly epic thread on MAP, and from what I remember of that, there is no question that you are not "the most dangerous man in London."


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm the most dangerous man in my car right now.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 18, 2013)

You are not the most dangerous man in london. Even a mundane addict would be more dangerous than you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 18, 2013)

I would put fourth that people are more dangerous without martial arts training. They don't even know what they are going to do, but, still, they do it.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 18, 2013)

Fierce Hadou said:


> This might take a little explaining so bear with me. I am creator of The Way Of The Question Mark (A.K.A. The Way Of The Hadou) and have 22 years martial arts experience. Also I am diagnosed with the mental illness known as Paranoid Schizophrenia and I was given this label by A doctor over 12 years ago. I dont agree with this diagnosis and have a different take on what has been going on with me. I have spent the last twelve years in and out of mental asylums and the total amount of time I have spent locked away from society is 6 years. According to Psychiatrict Chief consultant Doctor Raj Dar (Not sure of second name spelling) of Tarn Ward, Oxleas House, Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Woolwich I am and quote "The most dangerous man in London" I believe that without this professional clincical opinion of me my 22 years martial arts training would obviously make me somewhat dangerous but the 22 years training combined with this diagnosis (Which I dont agree with) would make me even more dangerous.....Lets not even mention the statement the doctor made about me as this just adds fuel to the fire.



Are you on medication?  You probably should be...which would make you less dangerous. No shame in it, agree or not w/the Docs on exact diagnosis, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, this is a ridiculous thread.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2013)

We stopped having asylums here at the end of the 1950s. 
Many people think Boris Johnson is the most dangerous man in London, others think he's a teddy bear. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Johnson


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 19, 2013)

Hadou.

You are not the most dangerous man even in this thread. 

You are either completely unsuited to engaging in conversation due to your psychological issues, or a thoroughly committed troll.

And yes, I remember dealing with you on MAP.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2013)

Clearly the title of the thread is not a true question but an accessory to the delusion and an attempt at convincing us to engage in this diatribe.  

Regardless of diagnosis or training history (if any), this just will not end well and I really don't care to see people in need of help offered up as sacrificial lambs.  I'd like to think we're better than that here.

Could a moderator please lock the thread and ... consider further action?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2013)

Thread locked pending staff review.

Mark Cochran
Dirty Dog
MT Moderator


----------

